# Table and couch



## Brian Harnett (Apr 25, 2010)

Just made these up to do something a bit different. 

The table base is apple wood root base and stump, the top is glued up catalpa 

The loveseat is white pine.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Apr 25, 2010)

Very nice! I love the base on that table.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 25, 2010)

:agree2: What a unique couch. Is it for you? Will you out some cushions on that thing or what? Awesome table base. Beautiful colors in that wood.


----------



## logging22 (Apr 25, 2010)

Pretty table. Nice work.


----------



## discounthunter (Apr 25, 2010)

nice work,super original.love the look of the table.


----------



## TreeTarget (Apr 26, 2010)

Great couch...leaving it natural or sealing it?


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Apr 26, 2010)

Very nice work!


----------



## Brian Harnett (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the comments the couch sold,the landlord to my carving shop bought it, I put a coat of cwf on it with a light brown stain.

I have a bunch more apple stumps almost an unlimited supply, my wifes brother manages an apple orchard. I may make a a dining set next.


----------



## john taliaferro (Apr 27, 2010)

thats smart gotta keep the wife happy & land lord. I love that coutch, got a finish pic, johnt


----------



## NEP (Apr 27, 2010)

I love the love seat.

Well done!


----------



## bigwoodcarvr (Apr 28, 2010)

*ugh!*

:chainsawguy: I can't go any where to get away from you guys, how many dang forums you all on any way, jeeze! I left that yellow forum, and stay away from the others as much as i can help. how do ya get any carving done with all these forums you're on? nice work though...


----------

